# May contest



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo, enjoying some daisies.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

25 points? 

Here's my honey golden bear sitting in the forsynthias.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet Midas and our flowering crab tree.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Go Willow!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker squishing my moms flowers LOL










And just cuz its an animal and a flower, here's my dumb cat!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

What are the 25 points?

Here is my beautiful Ritchie


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Enzo, enjoying some daisies.


I LOVE that he chooses the flowers over the firehydrant!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Elle in the garden, just about managed to get her to stand still


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, please pretend I am not in this pic!! It is the only flower pic I have. Filly was 7 weeks in this picture.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My boy Nitey.....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*My flower-girl Katie*

Although Katie is no longer with me....she will always be my little flower-girl Golden.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah and Scout


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

DanielleH said:


> What are the 25 points?
> 
> Here is my beautiful Ritchie


This is a FABULOUS photo and a BEAUTIFUL dog!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Noey said:


> Noah and Scout


GREAT shot!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just for fun, I'll play. Here is Tag with the cursory "flowers" aka dandilions.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, here is our entry. Mods, please remove this if it's not permitted. I had made it as a banner a while back and just now realize it fits this theme.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's my fav of Molson:


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ranger loves Spring Flowers!*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Marsha meant it as 25 posts.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is another pup, Oriana, with dandelions, if you look close you will notice she is actually eating one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ She looked like trouble<:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These are all good, but Jen's (Noey) made me go 'Wow, what a pretty picture'.

Here's Ike's. It's an oldie that Hooch had commented on, so I'll enter it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here is another pup, Oriana, with dandelions, if you look close you will notice she is actually eating one.


 
Ha! Tag eats the dandelions too! :doh:


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Kendall enjoying the beautiful clematis....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's my pic!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's mine, Calvin; before he became a monster!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How do I make mine BIG?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are mine...I couldn't just pick one so included one of each of my boys.

RENO









AUSTIN









LINCOLN


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pics of your boys, Laurie!!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I missed the entry date but here is a picture I took today


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

you're in luck because apparently closing the thread from my phone did not work. Expect the votin thread in the next day or so.


----------

